# I just want to delete programs on my TiVo from my computer!



## garybeck (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

I just want to be able to delete programs that are on my TiVo, from my computer. 

My TiVo is networked, and i have Tivo desktop installed. I can download from TiVo to my computer, no problem.

The problem is, after I move a file to my computer, I want to then remove it from my TiVo. My TV and computer are on opposite sides of the house, and turning on the TV would wake up the family when it's late at night. Thus, I'm trying to figure out how I can simply delete a program off my TiVo, from my computer. Should be simple, right?

It seems like this is a simple thing many people would want to do, and I don't really understand why it's not included in the TiVo Desktop program.???

I've spent what seems like hours reading about the Zipper (which claims I have to use a different product and modify my hardware because it's a standalone TiVo with Service 5.x). I keep bouncing around from website to website, reading about Samba, Tivoftp, telnet TivoWeb (which seems like the ticket but I guess i need to hack my Tivo before I can install Tivoweb)....

Is it really this complicated? Is there one set of instructions I can just follow? I'm pretty good with computers. I know how to ftp, unzip, telnet, etc.

I have a standalone Tivo model TCD5, which is I guess a series 2. I'm not sure what version of Tivo software I have, but i just upgraded my Tivo Desktop to version 2.6.

Any help, instructions, links, would be greatly appreciated!

Gary in Vermont


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You want the Sapper (similar to the Zipper, but for Standalones, the Zipper for DirecTV TiVos. to install TWP and the underlying hacks to support it. For your model, you also need the PROM hack.

You probably have 9.1 software.

What I have set up for one of my TiVos, is its RF signal is distributed through my home, including to the tuner card in my PC. I have set up with it, and IR control relay system, to control the TiVo from a couple sets. I can fully control that TiVo from those locations. 
My other TiVo though, is at my lounge TV with just local IR control and A/V connection to its A/V switch system. Since I do most of my TV watching there, I can delete transferred recordings as needed.
My TiVos don't need hacked, but are 1xx and 2xx units I could hack if I need/want to.


----------



## garybeck (Mar 7, 2005)

classicsat said:


> You want the Sapper (similar to the Zipper, but for Standalones, the Zipper for DirecTV TiVos. to install TWP and the underlying hacks to support it. For your model, you also need the PROM hack.


so you're saying I need the PROM hack, the Sapper, and TWP...? Three separate things just to get control of my TiVo? I guess I'll just keep walking over to my TV and delete shows the regular way.

hopefully soon the folks at TiVo will realize this is something we should be able to do, and they'll include it in the Desktop software. It seems so simple - I can see the list of programs there, all they have to do is give me a "delete" button.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TWP comes with the SAPPER. Yes, you need the PROM hack for any TiVo with a TSN beginning with 5 or higher.

The communications protocol (at least the one currently used) does not support deleting recordings, just pulling.


----------



## hitech_rednek (Apr 30, 2005)

garybeck said:


> so you're saying I need the PROM hack, the Sapper, and TWP...? Three separate things just to get control of my TiVo? I guess I'll just keep walking over to my TV and delete shows the regular way.
> 
> hopefully soon the folks at TiVo will realize this is something we should be able to do, and they'll include it in the Desktop software. It seems so simple - I can see the list of programs there, all they have to do is give me a "delete" button.


I think we've been asking for this capability for *years* but for some reason they don't want us to be able to do this. Maybe they think too many people will complain that their kids or some hacker  has deleted their programs, but with the undelete feature and an enable/disable switch for remote delete, I can't see much risk in this...


----------

